# 2013 Fender Edition Beetle Roll call



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Post up your 2013 Fender Edition Beetle 2.5 or turbo. I wonder how many people here have them and how many were made. I have only seen one other one in my area and it was a Turbo with white racing stripes across the top.
I was looking for a black 5 speed car in 2013 when I found my 2.5L. I fell in love with it. My son has the same guitar and has plugged into the sound system. the sound system is the best i have ever i have had stock. Usually i mod the sound system. I have done some minor "mods" as the car is my Daily Driver. Most are cosmetic and some are for convenience. I spend a lot of time in the car, she has 57K miles already.

Lowered on H&R Springs
12 & 17 mm spacers
wheel stud conversion
drilled and slotted rotors
wolo bad boy air horn
Drag Dr47 wheels (VMR Knock Offs) with 245/45/18 tires
30% Tint
3M Black Metallic Vinyl hood "Bra" 
Used same Vinyl to black out the mirror caps, the running boards and to wrap the exhaust valence, lower front grill, and HVAC bezel
1/4 inch chome accent to lower front grill
plastidipped the VW emblems
AFE Cold Air Intake
Monster Mats
Euro Spec traffic triangle to fill the spot in the trunk
RNS-510 retrofit with backup camera
blank console button decals (Missiles, Eject seat, Smoke, Rockets)
1/8" silver pinstripe
moved Fender Badge to trunk
smoked tail lights, corner markers and rear reflectors
Euro Spec Auto headlight switch conversion
Cobra iRadar detector stealth mounted and stealth hard mount for cell phone

I need to roll the fender lips a little as it rubs a bit over bumps. I will post pics later because my work blocks Photobucket for some stupid reason.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

jaysz2893 said:


> Post up your 2013 Fender Edition Beetle 2.5 or turbo. I wonder how many people here have them and how many were made. I have only seen one other one in my area and it was a Turbo with white racing stripes across the top.
> I was looking for a black 5 speed car in 2013 when I found my 2.5L. I fell in love with it. My son has the same guitar and has plugged into the sound system. the sound system is the best i have ever i have had stock. Usually i mod the sound system. I have done some minor "mods" as the car is my Daily Driver. Most are cosmetic and some are for convenience. I spend a lot of time in the car, she has 57K miles already.
> 
> Lowered on H&R Springs
> ...


You should not be rubbing with those skinny tires  What offset are the wheels without spacers ?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

I am in VW Sales here in Nashville and there is a 2.5 Fender here that one of the ladies drives that works at our dealership plus mine, Also a friend in Franklin has a Turbo. Thats the only ones ihave seen although I was told they had 6-8 here back in 13. Makes them fairly rare at least around here.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Fender13 said:


> You should not be rubbing with those skinny tires  What offset are the wheels without spacers ?


They are ET45 without. I went to the 245/45 for some more sidewall because the roads here are terrible and my son and I both lost rims last winter from pot holes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

jaysz2893 said:


> They are ET45 without. I went to the 245/45 for some more sidewall because the roads here are terrible and my son and I both lost rims last winter from pot holes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ya your running a 1/3 inch taller tire plus your running spacers, taking the spacers off would fix the issue probably


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Fender13 said:


> Ya your running a 1/3 inch taller tire plus your running spacers, taking the spacers off would fix the issue probably


I thought of that but I like the flush look. I have a lip roller and just need to get off my lazy butt. I rolled the lips on my 93 camaro when I went to 315 wide in the rear. It is not a horrible job to do. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

jaysz2893 said:


> I thought of that but I like the flush look. I have a lip roller and just need to get off my lazy butt. I rolled the lips on my 93 camaro when I went to 315 wide in the rear. It is not a horrible job to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just make sure your rubbing the edge and not the top of the inner fender  you can run 255 square with the proper offset and not rub fyi


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

This is our's(now in the care of our daughter-in-law. A 118TSI Fender Edition. All Australian beetles are 1.4 turbo/supercharged 1.4s.


----------



## KtownFndrBtl (Dec 15, 2015)

Here's mine. This was taken shortly after I got it this summer. Got it used for a pretty good deal through a friend who worked sales at the VW dealer.


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

2013 manual turbo 
Revo Stage 1 since ~7000 miles
18 Inch OZ/Conti DW
H&R Sport/Koni combo

Approaching 30k miles, have made several ~2k round trips in her, hasn't given me a single problem. Love my car :heart:


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks to all that have posted so far. I finally got some pics of mine to upload. 
























Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

nolamike said:


> 2013 manual turbo
> Revo Stage 1 since ~7000 miles
> 18 Inch OZ/Conti DW
> H&R Sport/Koni combo
> ...


Great looking. I am jealous of the unique Fender editions presented. There is one 2.0tsi manual local here. The ramped up love for this combination is so noticed. A real pleasure to meet passionate beetle owners.


----------



## IMaVWgirl (May 12, 2014)

I just purchased my Fender Edition Beetle in February and I am so incredibly in love with it! I have been trying to find out how many of these were made. Would anyone here happen to know this information?

Thanks!


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Don't have an answer for you, but you may be interested to know that VW car care, or whatever they are called, will give you a detailed listing of what came with the car, and what was added at the Port, if you call or online chat with them and provide your VIN. Window stickers only go back three years, but they will provide the details of what was on the sticker. You may also want to go on eBay and get the Beetle brochure for 2013. There may be some Fender Beetle specific marketing as well that you can find there.


----------

